# My new additions from Mad Science Mousery!



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

I met with Amber (madmouse) yesterday afternoon, thought it was pretty cool as this was my first time getting mice from another breeder. and got my new little guys!

we did a trade with one another, she got a couple black varigated from me, as well as three of my "mixed bag" mice, whom I didn't know what they are genetically.

and I got

a mock chocolate fuzzy hairless buck who is now named "Teddie"
a hairless black self buck who is now named "Chupacabra" <-- been wanting a hairless mouse for YEARS.
a black splash buck who is now named "Spice"
and a red eyed white tri-color doe who is named "Monchonsia"

I love them all to death :lol: Spice and Chupacabra are fairly friendly and have no issues with crawling all over me, the other two are still fairly nervious, if they turn out not to be too friendly, I'll just be happy to have the new blood, and bigger mice to work with on increasing the size of my lines.

here are some pics of Chupacabra and Spice.
(the pics do them absolutely no justice, my camera is a good one but super sensitive to light, and the lighting in the room sucks) 

















Spice

















I will add pics of the other two in another day or so.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Cute


----------

